#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-13
<Julinux> rapaz
<Julinux> olha só como ficou
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<tiagoscd> Danniel: bom dia
<Danniel> blz tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel: tranquilo, e por aí?
<boiko_> dia!
<Danniel> bom dia
<Danniel> blz
<tiagoscd> boiko_: dia :)
<Danniel> estou no trabalho novo
<Danniel> o ambiente é muito bom  de trabalha
<tiagoscd> Danniel: massa, desconfiei :P
<tiagoscd> Danniel (~daniel@mail2.officetecnologia.com.br) entrou em #ubuntu-br-sc
<tiagoscd> por acaso é na office tecnologia? :P
<Danniel> sim hehehe :)
<Danniel> pessoal acho que vou comprar um cubieboard  , pois tem entrada SATA é show
<Danniel> http://cubieboard.org
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-14
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: ploft
<tiagoscd> tudo certo?
<Danniel-Lara> sim e contigo ?
<tiagoscd> tudo tranquilo
<Danniel-Lara> ha blz
<tiagoscd>  /msg ChanServ topic #ubuntu-uds Schedule: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/ | Etherpad is now used for note taking, see http://bit.ly/iPT9Nm | Channel logs at http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/ | Room channels ...
<tiagoscd> ops
<tiagoscd> maldito espaço
<Danniel-Lara> hum
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: como está o novo trampo?
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo
<Danniel-Lara> estou em um projeto pra usar o cubieboard
<tiagoscd> vou googlar sobre isso primeiro :P
<Danniel-Lara> é show
<Danniel-Lara> acho que vou comprar um pra mim
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: muito bom
<tiagoscd> vais trabalhar com ARM aí?
<Danniel-Lara> não somente nesse projeto
<Danniel-Lara> mas quem sabe é uma boa
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> bah, o Stallman vai estar no FISL
<tiagoscd> bora planejar o "acidente"
<tiagoscd> :D
<Danniel-Lara> Stallman , vou comprar um sabão pra ele tomar banho
<Danniel-Lara> véio fedorento
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: heheheh
<tiagoscd> hangout hoje fim de tarde?
<Danniel-Lara> mas é verdade
<Danniel-Lara> hoje não tem como pode ser amanha , hoje vou na casa da mulher
<tiagoscd> ah, beleza
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: hoje recebi convite pro Consegi
<tiagoscd> oficialmente no caso
<Danniel-Lara> bah show
<Danniel-Lara> parabéns
<Danniel-Lara> parabéns
<tiagoscd> valeu :)
<Danniel-Lara> :)
<boiko> tiagoscd: parabéns! e aí, vai palestrar lá?
<tiagoscd> boiko: valeu :) vou sim
<boiko> tiagoscd: legal!
<tiagoscd> levar a palavra do Ubuntu o/
<boiko> hehe
<tiagoscd> boiko: tudo pronto para UDS aí?
<boiko> tiagoscd: pior que não, nem sei se vou participar de muita coisa essa uds
<tiagoscd> boiko: pois é
<boiko> tiagoscd: vou sair de férias daqui duas semanas, aí tô cheio de coisas pra deixar pronto
<tiagoscd> boiko: entendi, heeh
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-15
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<boiko> dia!
<Danniel-Lara> blz ?
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd : por acaso tu tem o fone do Fábio do VOL ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: eu até tenho, mas está em um cartão de memória em casa
<tiagoscd> posso te passar no fim da tarde ou fica tarde?
<Danniel-Lara> ha tranquilo sem stress
<Danniel-Lara> é que o vol esta fora e eu não tenho o fone dele hehehehe
<Danniel-Lara> mas tranquilo
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: quer que eu mande um e-mail pra ele?
<Danniel-Lara> naõ tranquilo sem stress
<Danniel-Lara> os outros moderadores do vol já estão vendo isso agora
<Danniel-Lara> valeu
<tiagoscd> :-)
<boiko> Danniel-Lara: opa, agora que vi que vc perguntou se tava blz: tudo blz sim, e aí? :)
<Danniel-Lara> opa boa tarde pessoal
<tiagoscd> boiko: salem_ este é o tal do x-infarto de Curitiba? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=484863511584936&set=a.210450205692936.52541.209441705793786&type=1&theater
<tiagoscd> se sim, eu quero um
<tiagoscd> hahahaha
<salem_> tiagoscd, haha, a gente tem o x-montanha aqui
<salem_> mas nao chega nem aos pes
<tiagoscd> salem_: ah, droga, uahauhauuha
<salem_> hehe
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: pong
<tiagoscd> desistiu de ir pra casa? :P
<Danniel-Lara> estou na casa da mulher
<Danniel-Lara> depois de chamo pro hangout
<tiagoscd> sim, eu sei
<tiagoscd> tranquilo
<Danniel-Lara> estou aqui tando atenção pro filho dela , pra ela
<tiagoscd> tranquilo
<tiagoscd> a gente se fala
<Danniel-Lara> mai tarde de chamo pois até tenho que conversar contigo
<Danniel-Lara> umas ideias loucas hehe
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-16
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite gente
<samurai_black> Boa noite
<samurai_black> alguem ai poderia me ajudar nisso... E: O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<samurai_black> ?
<psacoutinho> galera alguém pode me ajudar...o negocio é o seguinte..tenho um notebook samsung rv415 AMD ..instalei o ubuntu 13.04 estar fufando blz..menos o touch que estar com atrazo
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia pessoal
<boiko> dia!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-17
<KurtKraut> Aloha opencasters!
<omaciel> KurtKraut: so' assim pra' te ver :)
<KurtKraut> O OgMaciel tirou o G para ficar mais americanizado. Não tem o O'Neil? Não tem O'Maley? Tem o O'maciel agora
<omaciel> :D
<KurtKraut> É a síndrome de Carmen Miranda: sai do Brasil e volta americanizado.
<KurtKraut> Pode mandar ver na pauta que já já mando perguntas :P
<omaciel> :D
<KurtKraut> E já notei que o delay do vídeo para o realtime tem delay na escala de minutos.
<KurtKraut> Quanto aos jogos, uso NVIDA no meu desktop e jogo no Ubuntu os jogos da Valve. E confirm as afirmações da Valve: a performance no Linux é superior do que no Windows para o mesmo jogo para o mesmo hardware.
<KurtKraut> O que mais me surpreende é a facilidade para fazer ALT+TAB em jogos fullscreen. É praticamente instantâneo no Linux enquanto no Windows é um parto aguardar a shell da Microsoft renderizar de novo.
<KurtKraut> Se vocês pelo delay não mudaram do assunto dos jogos, uma pergunta sobre a opinião de vocês acerca do seguinte: no Slashdot, um comentário bem votado dizia o seguinte: 'O Steam para Linux não trouxe novos usuários para este sistema operacional. Apenas fez os Linuxers gamers fazerem menos reboot para entrar no Windows para jogar.". Já dá para jogar a toalha assim?
<tiagoscd> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/612755607804917724/173D28B554C0EDE99CE5C36FCC8FADF94514F27F/
<tiagoscd> https://kiwiirc.com/client
<KurtKraut> A minha opinião? Sem o Ubuntu se consolidar como OEM no varejo, já vir instalado e com o Steam e sem a Valve lançar o prometido console Linux-based, a afirmação continuará sendo real: o trunfo do Steam é nos fazer Linux usar menos Windows, mas sem trazer usuários Windows para Linux.
<KurtKraut> Tô medindo aqui e o delay do Hangout para o tempo real é de ~3min.
<KurtKraut> Será que um dia o Android terá o Selo Stallman de liberdade? :P
<KurtKraut> Ó, por esse episódio do Opencast eu pago em  dois abraços e um tapinha nas costas. Quem está em São Paulo para receber o pagamento?
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: huahuahua
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, :P
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, o delay é grande demais para conseguir intervir à tempo.
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: entendi
<KurtKraut> Eu odeio o argumento de que "Linux tem pouco/nenhum vírus porque tem poucas máquinas instaladas. Não é um bom raciocínio: existem poucas comparadas ao Windows mas com conteúdo mais relevante (banco de dados de grandes empresas, portais etc.) e conexões parrudas para fazer DDoS. Tem menos alvos mas são mais interessantes. O contra-ponto é a maior segurança nativa do sistema mesmo^
<KurtKraut> HTML5 sem DRM nos protege de nada. Os geradores de conteúdo ainda querem controlar o número de cópias do conteúdo e quase sempre distribuirão com DRM na web, seja por HTML5 ou por plug-ins como Flash e Silverlight. Entre esses plug-ins proprietários e o HTML5 para proporcionar o DRM, prefiro no HTML5.
<KurtKraut> Se um software é transformado em Software as a Service com cobrança recorrente só é justo para o consumidor se a implementação de novas features e a correção de bugs é permanente, constante e se há suporte técnico para tirar dúvidas dos usuários.
<omaciel> Corey Doctorow
<KurtKraut> Sem essas condições, é apenas abusivo.
<KurtKraut> LibreOffice em um dispositivo Android? Poutz, em todo meu PC é o segundo software mais pesado. Só perde para jogos 3D do Steam.
<tiagoscd> http://dev-builds.libreoffice.org/daily/master/Android-ARM@24-Bytemark-Hosting/
<KurtKraut> Um dos maiores usos que tenho do LibreOffice, pasmem, é receber screenshot. Tenho dado suporte a usuário final e para meu espanto, os usuários Windows não sabem tirar screenshot direito. Eles dão Print Screen mas colam o conteúdo em um documento .DOC.
<KurtKraut> Haja sofrimento!
<KurtKraut> Eu até entendo a necessidade que a Canonical quer atender: uma forma de permitir que programadores leigos a respeito do mundo Linux, o sistema de pacotes e dependências consigam ainda assim publicar softwares para Linux.
<KurtKraut> Seria algo como 'Packaging for dumb beings' :P
<KurtKraut> Esse aprigio é a entidade que o tiagoscd psicografa?
<omaciel> hehehe
<ubuntero> hahahaha
<KurtKraut> :P
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: huahuahua
<tiagoscd> ele mesmo
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, :P
<aprigio> uhauhauha
<aprigio> ta um calor aqui
<omaciel> aprigio: compartilha o seu i3/conf ai :)
<aprigio> omaciel, pode cre hehe
<omaciel> aprigio: quero ver que tipo de coisa bacana que voce tem ai :)
<aprigio> showww ehhe
<omaciel> KurtKraut: manda teu contato pro ubuntero
<omaciel> quero te ver no proximo episodio :)
<KurtKraut> omaciel, bacana!
<KurtKraut> ubuntero, CIC, RG, INPS, o que você precisa?
<omaciel> CPS
<KurtKraut> Social Security Number?
<omaciel> hehehe
<KurtKraut> Alguém aqui assiste Globo News?
 * KurtKraut é um Globo News fanboy
<KurtKraut> Esse formato de hangout lembra muito o 'Globo News em Pauta'
<omaciel> KurtKraut: nem CNN aguento mais
<KurtKraut> omaciel, eu assisto e ouço muito canal de notícia, na TV e no rádio.
<omaciel> KurtKraut: television news is dead! :P
<salem_> Ninja script, bons tempos :p
<xGrind> salem_, acho q ja usei o ninja. ele q tinha um programa 'hacker'? kk
<salem_> salem_, haha, nao lembro, faz muito tempo já
<tiagoscd> boa noite gente, até amanhã
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> _salem: agora que vi do ninja script
<tiagoscd> uhauahuah
<tiagoscd> bons tempos mesmo
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: pong
<tiagoscd> opa, que passas?
<Danniel-Lara> pedra nos rins
<Danniel-Lara> estou bem
<Danniel-Lara> só esperar agora
<tiagoscd> bah, foda
<Danniel-Lara> mas estou tranquilo
<boiko> Danniel-Lara: ouch! melhoras aí!
<Danniel-Lara> valeu :)
<hggdh> só quem já deve sabe o que é...
<hggdh> s/deve/teve/
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-18
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Odliesor> helow people someone spiking portugues?
<Flynn_> '
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-19
<hggdh> Odliesor: (1) é hello, não helow; (2) speaking, não spiking; (3) este é um canal em portugues
<aprigio> rs
<aprigio> hggdh, hihihi
<hggdh> aprigio: boas!
<Odliesor> ixii, foi mau. primeira vez por aki
<Odliesor> o q posso falar aki
<Odliesor> ?
<Odliesor> sobre jackd? por exemplo.
<aprigio> hggdh, eaee ;)
<aprigio> sim mas pq nao
<Odliesor> então, jack funcionava antes d atualizar para ubuntu 13.04
<Odliesor> jack_control start
<Odliesor> saida: DBus exception: org.jackaudio.Error.Generic: Failed to open server
<Odliesor> não consegui fazer funcionar mais d jeito nenhum
<Odliesor> ardour funciona sem jack, contudo com ele teria outras possibilidades de produção musical
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-05-12
<Recruta> bom dia a todos
<Rodrigopvai> Boa noite pessoas?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-05-18
<Alienwarez> Olá
<Alienwarez> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Alienwarez> Preciso acessar um sistema de arquivos ext
<Alienwarez> ext4
<Alienwarez> porém
<Alienwarez> o sistema o está reconhecendo cmo Bad Blocks
<Alienwarez> aparentemente parece que foi setado com uma flag de Primary Partition
<Alienwarez> tem alguém por ae?
<Alienwarez> que bosta
